# Push notifications....



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to turn off Push notifications on the DT app?

I've deleted and reinstalled but it keeps coming back:furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I found that if I logged out it stopped the notifications. Hope this helps.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> I found that if I logged out it stopped the notifications. Hope this helps.


I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> Can someone tell me how to turn off Push notifications on the DT app?
> 
> I've deleted and reinstalled but it keeps coming back:furious:


I know what you mean. It's annoying when you're trying to work and people are chiming in.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> I'll give it a try.


Didn't work


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I know what you mean. It's annoying when you're trying to work and people are chiming in.


Chiming in doesn't bother me... but when the notification is sent, it activates the screen causing unnecessary battery drain on tablet or phone.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> Chiming in doesn't bother me... but when the notification is sent, it activates the screen causing unnecessary battery drain on tablet or phone.


That's in the settings on your phone. I can't seem to stop getting emails every time somebody chimes in.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's in the settings on your phone. I can't seem to stop getting emails every time somebody chimes in.


Believe you're right. Think I've got it figured out


----------

